# Issue with reading some threads



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi,

is anyone else having issues reading some(all) threads? I am getting the following error.. can anyone help

*
This site can't be reached
*

The web page at *https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/304601-good-horrors-you-have-seem/* might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.

ERR_SPDY_PROTOCOL_ERROR


----------



## PaulyV2016 (Oct 14, 2016)

Rykard said:


> Hi,
> 
> is anyone else having issues reading some(all) threads? I am getting the following error.. can anyone help
> 
> ...


 The link worked ok for me. The thread might be sorted now.


----------

